# How do your extension poles travel?



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I am so sick and tired of my poles just rolling around the back of the truck and taking up space. They always get in the way of the totes and other equipment. I had a truck once that had bailing wire twisted into loops that hung from the inside ceiling of the canopy on my paint truck. I just slid the poles into these and they were nicely hung and out of the way. I have a new truck that has this capability (another canopy), but I would rather have something more professional looking and easier to use to be installed in the ceiling. I may just have to revert back to bailing wire... How do you travel with your poles? Is there an extension pole hanging rack system out there that I don't know about for trucks with canopies? Or perhaps another idea other than bailing wire I can try?

This can be for brooms and other long round items such as a sprayer extension pole.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

PVC is your friend. Mount vertically to store all types of tools with poles permanently attached. For tight fit, use a length of PVC nearly as long as the pole you want to hang vertically. For a simple and looser fit, use only about a 12" section of PVC directly under the flared portion of the tool to hold it at the height you want.

To answer the main question, 3-6" PVC mounted horizontally will store your extension poles, threaded ends with threaded caps. Secure with metal bands, clamps, etc. EZPZ.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

How many do you have?:whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Toss them in the back seat. Problem solved.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I want get something like this: and install it on our van and trailer roofs on the interior side. The get in our way too and they have been stepped on, had stuff on top of them enough that some of them are splitting. The hard part I think is going to be finding clips wide enough for the handles.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

DeanV said:


> I want get something like this: and install it on our van and trailer roofs on the interior side. The get in our way too and they have been stepped on, had stuff on top of them enough that some of them are splitting. The hard part I think is going to be finding clips wide enough for the handles.


We have several of those mounted in our trailer unit. They work perfectly.
They have enough tension and open wide enough to handle spray poles and extension poles alike.

I'll take a pic and show you some even though our trailer still isn't done yet. lain:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I use the homeowner's wooden broom handles.

If its too tall just duct tape them together. :wink:


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have 4" by 8' long black abs ,pvc is to flimsy, with threaded end cap bolted to my ladder rack for my 6 and 8 foot poles. I have a metal topper with tool boxes and another tube bolted to the box for my 2 and 4 foot poles. The one inside is tilted up so the poles don't slide out. It is about head level and out of the way when I need to carry pumps and paint.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

chrisn said:


> How many do you have?:whistling2:



I have a sprayer pole, two brooms, and about 5 extensions of various lengths. 

I like the responses. certainly some ideas with potential.

And by all means... bring on the pics! :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Toss them in the back seat. Problem solved.


I hate tools in the back seats.. or in my case, behind my seat. I have a 2012 Tundra and it has lots of space behind the seats... easily holds 8 5'ers (40gl). I save that area for paint if i needed it but usually my lunch, tailgater and my gear (hard hat, safety glasses etc..) for our commercial work at Intel. yeah.. no poles... just cant do that... :vs_no_no_no: :smile:


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

You can take a short PVC pipe mount it towards the front of the shell on the ceiling, and a small velcro strap fastened towards the back on the ceiling. Strap in, strap off


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

007 Dave said:


> You can take a short PVC pipe mount it towards the front of the shell on the ceiling, and a small velcro strap fastened towards the back on the ceiling. Strap in, strap off




```

```
Oh velcro! nice! that just solved another issue for me. I think I have this figured out. Not sure when I will get it done but when I do, I'll post pics.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

http://www.painttalk.com/members/007-dave-52450/albums/storing-roller-poles/

This is how I store my extension poles. I bought a truck 12 years ago from a guy that golfed a lot. He hung his golf clubs from this. When I got a different truck I just moved the rack t it. I tried finding them everywhere I knew to look cause one of the hangers broke, But I couldn't find one. Hope this gives you a better idea on what you need. Sorry guys I thought I had the pictures on here. If someone knows how to move them here feel free to do so and a couple of them are side ways. I'd never make it on the geek squad.


----------

